
Example node http server powered by a golang webassembly module - keepingscore
https://github.com/trashhalo/go_wasm_node_http
======
keepingscore
If you are curious about the benchmarks
[https://gist.github.com/trashhalo/b2f120fb9d20bd4003bf125c02...](https://gist.github.com/trashhalo/b2f120fb9d20bd4003bf125c0200b601)

There seems to be a 3x overhead for using go webassembly for this use case. I
filed an issue for performance hit. It seems high
[https://github.com/golang/go/issues/26277](https://github.com/golang/go/issues/26277)

